# A Guide to Reshacking WMP11



## salilrane (Jan 9, 2007)

Fire up reshacker and open up the file located at the equivalent to:
C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.dll
After you remove something, make sure to hit "compile script" before saving the file to a new directory.


Menus
>Menu

The File/View/Play/Tools/Help Drop Down Menu:
>616>1033

The right click menu for songs/playlists:
>1650>1033 and >7228>1033

Mine

```
1650 MENU
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
{
POPUP "Playlist Popup"
{
    MENUITEM "Err&or Details",  18902
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "&Play",  18866
    MENUITEM "Play &Selected Items",  18903
    MENUITEM "&Add to Now Playing List",  18890
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "&Edit",  18891
    MENUITEM "Ad&vanced Tag Editor",  19120
    MENUITEM "&Find Album Info",  18906
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "De&lete",  18894
    MENUITEM "P&roperties",  18897
    MENUITEM "&Open File Location",  18905
}
POPUP "Column Chooser"
{
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
}
POPUP "Dropdown Chooser"
{
    MENUITEM "All &Music",  19114
    MENUITEM "All &Video",  19116
    MENUITEM "Radio &Stations",  19117
    MENUITEM "A&lbums",  19118
    MENUITEM "A&rtists",  19119
}
POPUP "Playlist Actions"
{
    MENUITEM "&Clear List",  19125
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "&Repeat",  18843
    MENUITEM "&Play Shuffled",  18842
    MENUITEM "S&huffle List Now",  19129
    POPUP "Sor&t"
    {
        MENUITEM "By &Title",  19126
        MENUITEM "By &Artist",  19127
        MENUITEM "By Al&bum",  19128
        MENUITEM "By &File Name",  19136
    }
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    POPUP "&Open Playlist"
    {
        MENUITEM "My Playlists",  12202
        MENUITEM SEPARATOR
        MENUITEM "&Additional Playlists...",  12014
        MENUITEM "&From File...",  19130
    }
    MENUITEM "&Save Playlist",  19135
    MENUITEM "Save Playlist &As...",  19131
}
}
```


```
7228 MENU
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
{
POPUP "List Item Popup"
{
    MENUITEM "&Open",  7244
    MENUITEM "Pla&y All",  7229
    MENUITEM "&Play",  7230
    MENUITEM "Play Music &Video",  7690
    MENUITEM "Dow&nload",  7334
    MENUITEM "&Save to My Library",  7688
    MENUITEM "Show &More Views",  7319
    MENUITEM "Show &More Views",  7323
    MENUITEM "Show &More Views",  7324
    MENUITEM "Add to Now Play&ing",  7316
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "&Edit",  7232
    MENUITEM "&Edit in List Pane",  7665
    MENUITEM "&Edit",  7666
    MENUITEM "Re&name",  7306
    MENUITEM "Ad&vanced Tag Editor",  7304
    MENUITEM "Fi&nd Album Info",  7312
    MENUITEM "Fi&nd DVD Info",  7669
    MENUITEM "Paste Al&bum Art",  7301
    MENUITEM "Update Album &Info",  7303
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "De&lete",  7240
    MENUITEM "De&lete",  7714
    MENUITEM "De&lete",  7715
    MENUITEM "P&roperties",  7261
    MENUITEM "&Find in Library",  7668
    MENUITEM "Open File Lo&cation",  7243
}
POPUP "Art Column Popup"
{
    MENUITEM "&Edit",  7232
}
POPUP "Header Column Popup"
{
    MENUITEM "&Sort by this Column",  7268
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "&Choose Columns...",  7270
}
POPUP "Disc Popup"
{
    MENUITEM "&Open",  7244
    MENUITEM "&Play",  7273
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "&Rip",  7276
    MENUITEM "Stop &Rip",  7277
    MENUITEM "&Eject",  7274
    MENUITEM "Er&ase Disc",  7293
    MENUITEM SEPARATOR
    MENUITEM "Proper&ties",  7275
}
POPUP "Playlists Popup"
{
    MENUITEM "&Open",  7244
    MENUITEM "&Create Playlist",  7344
    MENUITEM "Create &Auto Playlist",  7345
    MENUITEM "&Show All",  7320
}
}
```

I've got no URGE
The removal of the music service built-into windows media player 11.

Note: If you really want, you can change the button's title in #14 and change the links in 85+86 and 23 and have your the page you wish to be viewed in wmp11.

String Table>14
Remove:
	
	



```
219,     "Online Stores"
```

String Table>80
Remove:
	
	



```
1277,     "Choose online store"
1278,     "Store menu"
(disables the ability to choose between online stores)
```

String Table>85+86 (disables the actual button)
Delete.

String Table>141

```
Remove: 2240,     "Online Stores"
2241,     "Online Stores"
2242,     "Find online stores on the Internet"
2246,     "&Online Stores"
```

String Table>294+295 (disables the ability to choose between online stores)
Delete.

String Table>452
Remove:
	
	



```
7219,     "Online Stores"
```

Bitmap>5101
Right Click>Save [Bitmap : 5101 : 1033]... (save it to a safe location)

Bitmap>5010+5011+5012
Right Click>Replace Resource> Open file with new bitmap...> (open bitmap 5101 you saved above) > Replace

(After Version Info, not part of string table or bitmap)
>23
Delete (right click>delete resource): "service_none.htm" "service_no_local.htm" "service_nofunc.htm" "service_initial.htm"
(this will disable loading an error site, you can try to play around here to make another site appear)

If done correctly, all you have left now is the actual button but it does not take you to a website. The button is located in bitmap>5010+5011+5012 but unfortunately the other buttons use these resources too. You can replace them with another resource but it will affect the other buttons.

Ratings Begone

>Bitmag (Right click>delete resource)
Delete: 339, 348, 349

The entries below can also be found by searching (ctrl+f) for keywords like "rate", "rating", "star" and "unrated".

>Menu>1650, 7228
Remove: 
	
	



```
POPUP "Ra&te"
    {
        MENUITEM "&1 Star",  19106
        MENUITEM "&2 Stars",  19107
        MENUITEM "&3 Stars",  19108
        MENUITEM "&4 Stars",  19109
        MENUITEM "&5 Stars",  19110
        MENUITEM SEPARATOR
        MENUITEM "&Unrated",  19139
    }
```

>Menu>145, 1650, 7320
Under <POPUP "So&rt">
Remove:
	
	



```
MENUITEM "By &Rating",  12048
```


String Table>20
Remove:

```
311,     "Rating"
```

String Table>22
Delete.

String Table>31
Remove:

```
483,     "[Unknown Rating]"
```

String Table>43
Remove:

```
686,     "Rating"
```

String Table>45
Remove:

```
704,     "Unrated"
705,     "1 star (don't play again)"
706,     "2 stars (OK)"
707,     "3 stars (like it)"
708,     "4 stars (really like it)"
709,     "5 stars (love it)"
```

String Table>46
Remove:

```
729,     "%d stars (automatically rated)"
```

String Table>60
Remove:

```
955,     "Unknown Rating"
```


String Table>109
Remove:

```
1731,     "Rating"
```

String Table>110
Remove:

```
1752,     "Parental Rating"
```


String Table 111
Remove:

```
1770,     "Provider Rating"
```


String Table>131
Remove:

```
2087,     "Rating: %s"
```


String Table>136
Remove:

```
2169,     "AMG Rating: %s stars"
```


String Table>146
Remove:

```
2333,     "Rated Songs"
2334,     "Rated Video"
2335,     "Rated TV"
```


String Table>150
Remove:

```
2396,     "Synchronize Ratings"
2397,     "Click OK if you want to import the ratings in your files into your library. Note that doing so overwrites the current ratings in the library. Click Cancel if you want to keep the ratings in your library separate."
```


String Table>162
Remove:

```
2587,     "Unrated"
```


String Table>175
Delete.

String Table>201
Remove:

```
3208,     "Synchronizing ratings and play counts with device (%d%%)"
```


String Table>205
Remove:

```
3276,     "Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD segment because the segment has a parental\nrating higher than the rating you are authorized to view."
```


String Table>206
Remove:

```
3286,     "Current rating restriction:  %s"
```


String Table>413
Remove:

```
6596,     "1 star"
6597,     "2 stars"
6598,     "%s stars"
```


String Table>452
Remove:

```
7226,     "%s Stars"
```


String Table>481
Remove:

```
7686,     "My Ratings"
7687,     "Auto Ratings"
```


String Table>501
Remove:

```
8000,     "Currently playing item rated %s stars (Ctrl+WindowsKey+%s)"
8001,     "Currently playing item rated 1 star (Ctrl+WindowsKey+1)"
8002,     "Rating cleared from current playing item (Ctrl+WindowsKey+0)"
```


String Table>1808
Remove:

```
28914,     "Auto Rating"
28915,     "Auto rating %condition% %value%"
```


String Table>1810
Remove:

```
28954,     "Parental Rating"
28955,     "Parental rating %condition% %value%"
```


String Table>1811
Remove:

```
28960,     "Content Provider Rating"
28961,     "Content provider rating %condition% %value%"
```


String Table>1816
Remove:

```
29046,     "My Rating"
29047,     "My rating %condition% %value%"
```


String Table>1823
Remove:

```
29167,     "Unrated"
```


String Table>1824
Remove:

```
29168,     "1 Star"
29169,     "2 Stars"
29170,     "3 Stars"
29171,     "4 Stars"
29172,     "5 Stars"
```

 If done correctly, all you have left now is the star for the ratings button on the left and it still takes you to the star page. I am still looking for this resource, I will update the post when I find how to remove it.


More
>AVI>1229
Delete. (Video showing how to enable the minibar)

>Menu>12160+12180
Delete. (I don't use them

>Menu>1667
If you don't like the ability to access the File/View/Play/Tools/Help by right clicking, delete this menu.


After you have compiled and saved your modified wmploc.dll somewhere, use replacer to replace the file with yours.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 9, 2007)

source : *www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t462247.html

please mention da source henceforth!!


----------



## n2casey (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, u shud mention the source otherwise u will b banned.


----------



## salilrane (Jan 10, 2007)

okie.................

sorry .........................


----------

